#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Μπορώ να κόψω απόδειξη ή τιμολόγιο προς τον εαυτό μου;

## natasa.m25

είμαι η/μ μηχανικος. για η/μ μελέτη για την κατασκευή του γραφείου μου μπορώ να εκδόσω τιμολόγιο στον εαυτό μου? 
Εάν ναι, τί μορφής? και ποια η ιδαδικασία για να ειμαι σωστη σε φορολογικό έλεγχο?

----------


## accounter

*Καλημέρα

δεν εκδίδουμε Τ.Π.Υ προς τον εαυτό μας. Κάνουμε τη διαδικασία της απαλλαγής !*
*Μηχανικός* *Μελετητής* *και* *Επιβλέπων* *την* *ανέγερση* *οικοδομής*
 *επί* *ΙΔ†ΙΟΚΤΗΤΟΥ (100%)  οικοπέδου.*
 
*1.** Αίτηση προς* *το Τ.Ε.Ε.* για την απαλλαγή από την προκατάθεση στην Εθνική Τράπεζα της            Ελλάδος Α.Ε., της αμοιβής Μελέτης και Επίβλεψης με αναφορά των λόγων απαλλαγής.
*2.** Απλό* *αντίγραφο του τίτλου ιδιοκτησίας* από τον οποίον προκύπτει ότι κύριος του οικοπέδου είναι ο Μηχανικός σε ποσοστό 100%.
*3.** Απλό αντίγραφο* *του πινακίου αμοιβής Μελέτης και Επίβλεψης του έργου όπως προκύπτει θεωρημένο από την λογισμική εφαρμογή του ΤΕΕ* και υποβάλλεται στο Πολεοδομικό Γραφείο.
*4.* *Δ†ήλωση* *του* *Ν.1599/1986* ότι εξακολουθεί ο Μηχανικός να είναι    κύριος του οικοπέδου στο οποίο θα ανεγερθεί η οικοδομή.
*5.** Πληρωμή 2% επί Μελέτης-Επίβλεψης & 2,4% επί του 2%.*



------------------------------------------
*ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΗ :*  *Αν ο Μηχανικός είναι συγκύριος του οικοπέδου κατά ποσοστό εξ αδιαιρέτου μικρότερο του 100%, τότε απαλλάσσεται για το αντίστοιχο ποσοστό της* *αμοιβής* *του.*

http://www.teetas.gr/sites/default/f...ver310pack.pdf

----------

